# 23 Gallon Long Planted



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello BCA!

Back in November 2012, I started my first planted tank. A 6 gallon Fluval Edge:



Then, having filled my quota of one tank at home, I set up a 20 gallon long at work.



My boss, having enjoyed my 20 long, has asked me to set up a couple of other tanks around our school and this 23 gallon long is the first of them. Many thanks to Shiyuu for the tank and Pat and Charles for the rest of the equipment and plants. Still have some plants on order from ThePlantGuy.org.

The idea here is to do a sort of dutch style scape, but with a little hardscape and a nice HC carpet extending from the back left through to the front right like a triangle. As always, plans change as you go along, so I would love to hear some suggestions. I'm also going to do a Dry Start in order to get a nice healthy HC carpet and then see if I can maintain the carpet in a non-CO2 setup. I have had some success doing this with UG. Will be interesting to see whether it works with HC.

Equipment:
23 gallon long 36x12x12
Beamswork 0.3 watt/LED light
ADA Malaya substrate

Flora:
HC
Lilaeopsis mauritiana
Rotala sp. nanjenshan
Ludwigia arcuata
Echinodorus 'Aflame' - from another project
Egeria Densa (on order)
Pogostemon stellata (on order)
Pogostemon erectus (on order)
Ludwigia brevipes (on order)
Juncus repens (on order)

Still looking for:
Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'
Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)
If anyone has either of these, I'd love some trimmings or offshoots. Would pay and pick-up, of course.

Fauna:
TBD, but probably some shrimp and shrimp compatible fish. Maybe CPDs and otos. Suggestions welcome!

Now for some photos.

Tank with substrate:



Hardscape and initial HC and Lilaeopsis mauritiana planting. A lot of die back and melting of the Lilaeopsis mauritiana, but it is putting up some new, healthy-looking shoots now:



I had some white fuzzy mould or fungus coating some of the HC. I'm guessing this came from improper washing of the portion. The AquaFlora plants come in a fertilizer. I'm guessing that caused the mould. I tried drying the plants out a little in case it was excess moisture that was the cause, but the mould kept spreading, so i gave it a good spray with some clean water effectively rinsing the fertilizer from the HC and that seems to have fixed it right up.


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

You're basically my fish twin. I started with a fluval edge and just finished planting my 20gal long! 

Not sure how much experience you have, but your tanks look very well well thought out. 
The first tank, is that a top dog sellers light from ebay? I'm just about to order one and and would like your opinion. I was going to opt for the 30" light and just have it sitting on top not utilizing the legs. But it looks like you bought the 24" light? I just want to make sure the whole tank gets light and enough lumen to run a diy co2 setup. Thanks!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, the Fluval Edge was the only tank my wife liked enough to keep in the house. (Not a huge aquarium fan.) Planting it was a pain, but all-in-all it is a pretty cool little tank.

The light on the 20 long is and 24-inch Odyssea HOT5 fixture from Charles at Canadian Aquatics. Plenty of light for this tank. Trying an LED fixture on the 23 long. Will be interested in the difference between the two during a dry start.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tanks are very beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking great! Everything still worked out, you still got the tanks at the school  again great work with the 20g!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Really like that 20 long, so can't wait to see this new one! Pogostemon helferi is tricky to get your hands on. I waited several months but got some from Aquarium's West's Tropica shipment. If no one has any trimmings, you can ask them!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Phillyb said:


> Looking great! Everything still worked out, you still got the tanks at the school  again great work with the 20g!


Thanks for your interest! My collection of tanks at school has increased. I now have this 23 (or 22) long, the 20 long, a 10 gallon, a 5 gallon and a 33 gallon soon to be setup.

This tank has been a royal disaster. I'm actually considering the total re-do! The HC is taking forever to fill in and a lot of the plants that I thought would take off in an emersed setup have either got mouldy, melted or otherwise descended into oblivion. The one real positive is the emersed growth of Juncus repens. That plant is going bananas. I carpeted the 20 long with UG in a couple of months, but the HC is not moving at anywhere near the same rate. I'm not sure if it's the ADA Malaya or the way I'm running the lights or moisture management. It actually has been quite frustrating, so I've spent some time setting up some other tanks - a 10 gallon cherry shrimp tank and a 5 gallon CPD and CBS tank, both planted and doing well.

Very open to suggestions on how to wake up the HC and can post what I'm doing at the moment if anyone thinks they can help.

Again, thanks for the interest. Despite the set backs with this tank, I still find talking about it to be very enjoyable.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

greenfin said:


> Really like that 20 long, so can't wait to see this new one! Pogostemon helferi is tricky to get your hands on. I waited several months but got some from Aquarium's West's Tropica shipment. If no one has any trimmings, you can ask them!


Great! Thank you.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

are you running co2? i thought hc needed co2

what is "UG"?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

nigerian prince said:


> are you running co2? i thought hc needed co2
> 
> what is "UG"?


I'm doing the Dry Start Method, so no co2 needed until I've flooded it. UG is Utricularia Graminifolia (spelling is quite possibly off). It's the grass-like carpet plant in the foreground of the 20 long. It is a very beautiful, albeit tricky, foreground plant.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

So that's what UG is. Very elegant. I am doing a DSM with HC in Malaya. First time. I'm sure more experienced forum members can help you out. Apparently the HC doesnt show leaf growth for about 2 weeks after planting. I suppose it's growing roots? Spraying with an excel/metricide solution is supposed to take care of mould. For me, it's only been planted a week but so far so good! I'm running 2 54w t5HO for 12 hour photo period.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Tank is looking good. Here is some info of my dry start. I'm about a month in and alms or ready to flood. http://fishtankprojects.com/aquascaping/dry-start-hc-dwarf-baby-tears-dsm.html


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

greenfin said:


> So that's what UG is. Very elegant. I am doing a DSM with HC in Malaya. First time. I'm sure more experienced forum members can help you out. Apparently the HC doesnt show leaf growth for about 2 weeks after planting. I suppose it's growing roots? Spraying with an excel/metricide solution is supposed to take care of mould. For me, it's only been planted a week but so far so good! I'm running 2 54w t5HO for 12 hour photo period.


Are you venting often? When I did the 20 long I had the tank sealed up tight and maybe let air exchange for a 1/2 hour every 3 days or so. This time I have left gaps in the plastic wrap. I'm definitely past the first 2 week period. I'm 2 and 1/2 months in. Other than the soil and the gaps in the plastic wrap, the only difference between this tank and the 20 long is that the 20 long has dual HOT5 lights and this tank is running a finned planted + led light.

I think I might try wrapping it up a little tighter and the excel mix mist to stop any fungus/mould. Thanks, Greenfin.

By the way, thanks for your journal. I read through it the other day and I'm interested to see how your HC comes along.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

shift said:


> Tank is looking good. Here is some info of my dry start. I'm about a month in and alms or ready to flood. Dry Start HC (Dwarf Baby Tears) - DSM | Fish Tank Projects


Thanks, Shift. I'll take a look. Did you ever decide on what shrimp you are going to put in there when you flood?


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

That's awesome! Keep posting pictures of the other tanks, id love to see some cherry shrimp


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I have my versa-top lid on. I cut the smallest gaps possible for my tubing/pipes and have stuffed saran wrap in those holes. One 2cm x 2cm hole, I left open. It's not air tight but I have plenty of condensation up the sides. The lid itself is condensation free. I was advised to do saran wrap but as I had the lid...When the tank was running I had almost nil evaporation so I figured the lid would do for the DSM. If it hadn't worked I would have gone all saran wrap. Dealing with the lid seemed way less "snap" (lose it) factor than dealing with clingy saran wrap each day. I only really open the lid to check the plants and give a few squirts of water. I'm waiting on some metricide so have just been using RO water for now. No mould on the plants yet but my toothpicks had mould.

Looks like I better do another journal entry pronto to keep up to date with myself! Ha! I've now wrote a small portion of it here on _your_ journal! HaHa!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmm, maybe the lighting is making a difference as far as heat generated. I'm not at all familiar with LED but don't they run cooler than t5s? Maybe the air temp is cooler in the 23? Could that make the difference? My HC was grown emmersed (aquaflora pots) if that's added helpful info.


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

Lovely tanks... you have a good eye.

Are the flooded tanks on co2?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

So, HC and I are done! We decided to go our separate ways. For some reason I kept killing the stuff, so it is on to bigger and better things!

Having killed almost everything except some crypt parva, some lilaeopsis mauritiana, and an amazing amount of juncus repens, I decided to scrap everything and go for a rebuild. I saved what I could, tossed the rest, and combed the substrate to remove all the scraps of debris that I could.

I picked up some lava rock and an interesting piece of driftwood from IPL in Burnaby, but other than the juncus and scraps of other plants I managed to salvage, the tank was going to look very bare.



Cue Ray (rwong2k10). He hooked me up with enough plants to fill the 23 long and hopefully, after a couple of months, some of my own cuttings to set up my next project. I can not say enough about Ray. He is very generous with his portions, very friendly and has one of the most beautiful planted tanks I have seen in person. If you ever get the chance to see Ray's tank, or buy some of his plants, go for it!

Plants in!



Flooding:



I also picked up my first set of co2 equipment from BaoBeiZhu (another awesome, easy-to-deal-with guy) and refilled the co2 canisters at North Shore Paintball. I ordered some black co2 tubing and a small powerhead to act as a diffuser. These should arrive tomorrow.

Current Plant List:
Juncus repens
Coral Moss
Ludwigia sp. red
Rotala sp. green
Ludwigia repens
Lindernia rotundifolia variegated
Sunset Hygro
Ludwigia lacustris
Glossostigma elatinoids
Crypt parva
Lilaeopsis mauritiana

Flooded (a little cloudy from the substrate and equilibrium):



Fauna?:
Thinking peaceful community
Albino pleco or two
Some blue rams
Maybe some clown killifish
And a school of harlequin rasbora

Seems like a lot to me, but AqAdvisor seems to think it is ok. I'd be interested to hear the opinions of BCA members in relation to stocking.

So that's it for now! Hopefully everything will settle in over the next few days and I'll start seeing some signs of new growth.

Thanks for looking,
Rob


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Peekay said:


> Lovely tanks... you have a good eye.
> 
> Are the flooded tanks on co2?


Thank you!
They are not on co2 - just excel.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Good luck to you! I'm sorry to hear about you and the HC. Mine was the happiest plant I had in the DSM. Could it be that the HC you had was used to being submerged? Mine was grown emersed. 
You scape looks very nice indeed. That's a neat piece of wood. If I was a fish I'd like darting through the arch! I think a school of harlequin rasbs would look great! But I'm partial to those fish.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a good looking restart! Keep it up on the excel dosing!
A friend of mine experimented on several plants in an excel only tank - HC grew only a little so I suspect it really preferred CO2. However, we did notice that Ludwigia Lacaustris did quite well in excel only, didn't grow too fast, and it kept a gorgeous orange color. I think you're really going to like that plant.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

How about coming to one of our meetings and share your skills with others wanting to do planted tanks, Awesome looking job on the tank.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

greenfin said:


> Good luck to you! I'm sorry to hear about you and the HC. Mine was the happiest plant I had in the DSM. Could it be that the HC you had was used to being submerged? Mine was grown emersed.
> You scape looks very nice indeed. That's a neat piece of wood. If I was a fish I'd like darting through the arch! I think a school of harlequin rasbs would look great! But I'm partial to those fish.


Thanks for the compliment, green fin.

The HC Abomination (sounds like a Big Bang Theory episode) was probably a combination of a few things:

1. I stupidly forget to wash one of the Aquaflora pots before planting. I'm pretty sure all that extra fertilizer on the leaves of the plants promoted the white death fuzz that started to take over.

2. Inconsistent temperature - we are having some issues with our heat at work and it is possible that the fluctuation in temperature bothered the HC.

Short story: I don't know why it didn't grow - but it was time to move on. I'm sure I'll come back to it again sometime and will do some more thorough research before diving in.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Reckon said:


> That's a good looking restart! Keep it up on the excel dosing!
> A friend of mine experimented on several plants in an excel only tank - HC grew only a little so I suspect it really preferred CO2. However, we did notice that Ludwigia Lacaustris did quite well in excel only, didn't grow too fast, and it kept a gorgeous orange color. I think you're really going to like that plant.


Thanks, Lawson! If you look very carefully there is one stem of the "Ammania 'bonsai'" you sent me still going strong in there. I bit the bullet and got a paintball CO2 system. So no more Excel for this tank. I'll post some details below.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

VAHS said:


> How about coming to one of our meetings and share your skills with others wanting to do planted tanks, Awesome looking job on the tank.


Thanks for the invite! I've got a young son, so it's not always easy to get away. I did come to the auction a few months back and was blown away by the amount of cool stuff and people there. I will definitely try to make a meeting some time in the not too distant future.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

*My first venture into the world of CO2 injection...*

As I mentioned earlier, I picked up a Red Sea paintball CO2 kit from BaoBeiZhu. It came with 2 paintball canisters, regulator, needle valve, bubble counter and diffuser.



I had read online that the diffuser was not particularly great, and decided to run the CO2 line into the intake of a water pump (something I was wanting to use anyway to help with circulation). The water pump impeller seems to do a reasonable job of pulverizing the CO2 bubbles and moving the CO2 throughout the aquarium. I am using about 1 bubble per 4 or 5 seconds at the moment but still need to pick up a drop checker to make sure that the CO2 level is where I need it to be.



Full tank shot with pump in place. I don't think it looks too intrusive and should hopefully be covered up even more when the plants grow in.



This is my first foray into CO2 and, just like when I started using a BBQ, I'm terrified that the canister is going to explode and blow a hole through the side of the building. The way it is all set up seems logical to me, but if I have missed something, please let me know how to correct it.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm enjoying your journal a lot. Are you going to track your CO2 consumption/water parameter and post it? I ask because I've never checked what my CO2 is doing to my water. I do frequent w/c's and test my water but as for deciding how much co2 I just kind of count bubbles (set the dial at x bubbles per second) and see how the plants pearl and what the algae is doing. I've wonder if this is a good enough method or should I learn more about what the co2 does to the water? **shrug** No pressure, Rob! haha I'm just curious and have never researched that info for myself.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

made me laugh when you mentioned your worries about blowing holes in the side of the building. me too. I remember driving home with my first filled tank!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

greenfin said:


> I'm enjoying your journal a lot. Are you going to track your CO2 consumption/water parameter and post it? I ask because I've never checked what my CO2 is doing to my water. I do frequent w/c's and test my water but as for deciding how much co2 I just kind of count bubbles (set the dial at x bubbles per second) and see how the plants pearl and what the algae is doing. I've wonder if this is a good enough method or should I learn more about what the co2 does to the water? **shrug** No pressure, Rob! haha I'm just curious and have never researched that info for myself.


Thanks, greenfin. I'm enjoying your journal also. It's fun going through the process at the same time as someone else and comparing and learning. Very interesting.

It's a good idea to measure water parameters and CO2 consumption, but I am terrible when it comes to testing water consistently. I am interested though. I hear a lot of bubbles/sec references, but figure this only has relevance based on the size of the tank. 1 bubble/5 seconds may be enough for a small tank but not for a large one. The drop checker gives a more relevant measure of CO2 saturation I would imagine. Right now, I'll be happy if the glosso starts spreading.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Just had a terrible thought. When I was planting last week the light timer flicked off so I set them to always on so I could finish the job. Not sure I turned the timer back on. I've been away since Wednesday. Not sure what to expect when I see the tank tomorrow. Yikes!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

fingers crossed


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

tank looks great rob!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great deal on the paintball co2, I just got 2 bottles recently and ordered a regulator off evilbay for my work aquarium!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks greenfin. I just read your update and am very nervous indeed!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheers Ray! I can't believe it took me so long to get into co2. I am very much hoping that it has staved off some of the algae from accidentally running my lights 24/7 since Monday.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great stuff rob! yeah co2's pretty easy honestly. I'd recommend it to more people, even a low flow of 1 bps helps quite a bit.

Buy a bottle, regulator, set the needle valve and change the bottle every 8 months depending on the size of the bottle and ta-da  happy plants 
can't wait to see your plants fill in!

doh leaving lights on 24/7, I've done it a few times before then I invested in these cool digital timers from Canadian tire, but they don't sell it anymore


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

So I was right. Lights had been on constantly since last Monday. Fortunately, only a little algae growing on the glass (dust algae?). I am considering leaving it there so that my plecos have something to munch on when the tank is finished cycling.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Perhaps you got off lucky, there!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello BCA,

Quick update!

I had to turn my CO2 up to about 1 bubble every 2 seconds in order to turn my drop checker green.



I decided that, in order to save on CO2 and help each bottle last longer, I would try an adaptation to the powerhead method and attach a pre-filter sponge to the outflow of the powerhead. The bubbles are much finer than without the sponge and seem to be more suspended in the water column than racing to the surface. Some bubbles are gathering on the sponge and are a little unsightly, but I am hoping the plants will grow up and around the sponge soon enough and hide it from sight. The drop checker has stayed green since adding the sponge despite dropping the CO2 to 1 bubble / 5 seconds. I will keep an eye on it, but at the moment it looks like the sponge is diffusing the CO2 and making the powerhead method more efficient. Please excuse the filthy glass - I am growing my own pleco food. 



I have been dosing ammonia, and the cycle is finished, so I will be picking up some fish on Saturday. To start I will be grabbing a couple of wild blue rams and 3 L340 plecos. I have also ordered some pleco caves in the hope that they will breed and offset some of this project's costs.

Thanks for looking,
Rob

P.S. The drop checker has become more of a bluey-green in the last hour. I will leave it overnight and see how it is going tomorrow before making any adjustments. I may need to up it a little from 1 bubble / 5 seconds.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bobsidd said:


> Hello BCA,
> 
> Quick update!
> 
> ...


Haha. You will likely find a sweet spot bubble count for your plants, but I'll be willing to bet that as you find your plants look better and better with more CO2 you inject. I think you will soon get addicted to tweaking the bubble count up 

Refilling a CO2 canister is annoying but it is probably the cheapest expense of a planted tank. Don't forget you can refill your paintball tank at any time at your neighbourhood Canadian Tire


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Lawson! I have a feeling you are right! My only concern would be gassing my fish. Is there a large range where both fish and plants can be happy, or is it a fine balance?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

It is a bit harder to watch your tank while at work, I also had to address that as a part of my learning curve when I first started with CO2. You won't know if the tank is being gassed until late in your photoperiod (hour 7ish). I haven't gassed my fish yet though I've come close - arriving home to see all the fish are gasping at the top while my drop checker is bright yellow. This usually happens when my regulator isn't set to be consistent day to day. 
You can give yourself a bit of leeway if you have some surface agitation as fish have a place to go to when they need more oxygen. Having a film build up at the top traps CO2 more and reduces gas exchange.

I'm sure you have some experience recognizing when a fish is stressed or comfortable. It takes a bit more time to learn the same of plants. You are on the right track of starting slow though, but try an extra bubble per sec for a week in the next few weeks and you will see some growth, color, and leaf health differences. 

When I had a 22gal long, the most I injected into that tank prior to nearly gassing the fish is 2 bubbles per second. You probably won't need to inject more than 1 bubble per second. I suspect your ideal injection range will be between that point and 1 bubble per 2 seconds. 

Just to give you an idea how much your fish can handle, I inject 1 bubble per 3 seconds into my 8 gallon (of water) riparium.
1.5 bubbles per second into my 30 gal, and 3 bubbles per second into my 50 gal. I am probably a bit on the aggressive side with CO2 though.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Terrific information! Thanks, mate.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bobsidd said:


> Terrific information! Thanks, mate.


Let me know when you get your tank stabilized. I've acquired some of that plant you were looking for. It's not easy to grow though, and it grows slow even with higher light and CO2. When you are ready I'll drop off a couple stems to make up for the 'pseudo' ones you got from me.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Bobsidd said:


> Terrific information! Thanks, mate.


I second that!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Reckon said:


> Let me know when you get your tank stabilized. I've acquired some of that plant you were looking for. It's not easy to grow though, and it grows slow even with higher light and CO2. When you are ready I'll drop off a couple stems to make up for the 'pseudo' ones you got from me.


Brilliant! Will do.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lawson got some great and healthy plants I got a lot of my rare stuff from him


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Well the weather outside is frightful, but the new fish in my tank are delightful.

I headed over to Charles' place this morning, braving both centimetres of snow, to pick up some fish, shrimp, snails and equipment for this tank.

Bags in the tank...





Dripping the L340s and Wild Blue Rams...



The newbies settling into their new homes...







As usual, please excuse the poor iphone photos.

Stock:
3 L340 Plecos
5 Wild Blue Rams
2 Amano Shrimp
Red Ramshorn Snails

Hoping the plecos, shrimp and snails are hungry as there is a bunch of algae to feast on. I have left the lights off to help let the little guys recover from a stressful day and combat the algae. I'll flick them back on in about 24 hours.

The plants are looking well, with the exception of algae on some leaves and the glosso is sending out runners all over the place. I am hoping everything is well rooted as the plecos kick up a bit of a wave when they move.

Thanks for looking,
Rob


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Well AlgaeFest 2014 seems to be coming to an end. Unfortunately, I lost a bunch of plants as a result. So, I headed back over to Ray for Round 2 of plant purchasing on Saturday and finally got around to planting today. I dropped the lights to 6 hours a day while the plants get used to their new home and the algae finally dies a slow and painful death. Does 6 hours sound ok? I'm running a Finnex Planted Plus with just the red and white LEDs on. I read somewhere that light in the blue spectrum can promote algae growth, so I have the moonlights off for now.

I also got rid of the 500GPH powerhead as a CO2 diffuser. It was way too strong. I replaced it with an el cheapo Elite Mini internal filter. Flow is much lower and it is doing a great job chopping up the CO2 and spreading it around the tank.

Photos to come.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

can't wait to see a photo of your tank!
love the progression, glad to hear the algae is gone now


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, here's how the tank was looking yesterday. Most of the algae is done, but there is still some green dust-type algae on the glass. Manageable though. I have increased the photo period to 8 hours now. Will see how that goes for the next week or so. I also received my dry frets from aquarium fertilizer.com and will start dosing those soon.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

I really like the natural look you got going on here. Can't wait to see it grown in a bit more, especially the carpet!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Super quick update:

Excel dosing and 6 hours of light seem to be turning the tide on the hair algae. Seen a couple of spots of BBA, but the Excel is dealing with that also. Added some Blyxa, Ludwigia brevipes and mermaid weed from Bien. Here's a FTS:


----------

